# GTi Supremo



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

*GTi Supremo NEW INSTALL*

Hi all,
The installation on my VW Golf GTi MKV is almost finished, I thought to share with you all guys  
The system includes:
HU: Nakamichi CD 700II
Changer: Nakamichi MF 51
Passive xover: Custom
Tweeter: Morel Supremo 6
Midrange: Morel CDM 54
Midbass: Morel Supremo 6
Power Amps: Genesis DMX (2)

I am yet to decide on the sub, I am planning to use the Morel Ultimo 12" but still contemplating whether a Genesis DMX would be sufficient to power it.

Well here it goes, some suggestions on how to make it better please guys,  

Not much of a photographer here's my ride:








The HU on top of the changer, I am using the scosche dash install kit:








Installing the accumat soundproofing and the Morel Supremo 6 Midbass:








Installing the Morel CDM 54 midrange, note that the screws just fit the original screw placement:








Looking for the placement of the Morel Supremo 6 tweeter on the dash:








The Midrange and the Midbass in the original speakers placement installed:








The Tweeter on the right side dash:








The left tweet:








The passive xover, still need some cosmetics improvement on it  








There it is guys, the amps and the xover are currently placed under the front seats. It will be moved to the trunk for final installations when my sub arrive, meanwhile please comments on it guys.
Last but not least thanks to David that helps me with this system.

Cheers,


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

I think you did a great job on the tweeter pods. they look factory


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

nice.... I like the R32ish look to the rear of your car.
Thumbs up on the Naka and stacker, although is there any way of intergrating it more?? Like having them sit deeper and not so proud off the facia?? Otherwise some colour matching would be great.
Fantastic work on the tweeter mounting. The material seems to match in colour & grain to the dash, looks great in the photos!


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks mate, I thought of making the pods thinner on the side so the tweet can moved back closer to the pillar a bit, would you think it will make the sound better i.e. wider?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

looking good, keep it up, you will definitely need a processor for you setup


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

If the mobile Nak changers are anything like the 5.25" wide home ones, they're deep as hell... 14-16" deep.

Looks very nice, can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

@sydmonster; I have tried to push them all the way and it is as far as they can go, I am thinking of moving it back, but they are so convenient to use now mate. Thank you.  

@drake78; I am thinking of the processor, could you suggest one that would blend in with the system mate?

@dogstar; you're right the MF51 almost twice the length of a Head Unit, I am lucky the GTi had quite a bit of room there.

Thank you all  

Cheers,


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

rush1 said:


> @drake78; I am thinking of the processor, could you suggest one that would blend in with the system mate?


 I am the wrong guy to ask.  Your right, looks like you into the more natural analogue sound. You will have to find a processor that has a similar sonic signature as your Nak.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

It looks great. Good work. You do need to tuck that speaker wire away on your right side tweeter though. Not a big deal but that red wire does reach out and grab attention.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

customtronic said:


> It looks great. Good work. You do need to tuck that speaker wire away on your right side tweeter though. Not a big deal but that red wire does reach out and grab attention.


You re right mate, I just noticed the wires after you mentioned it. Thank you for pointing it out.

Cheers


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Jan 21, 2008)

A DMX will be fine to run an Ultimo 12"!
Wish I could afford one, or two..... rather four or five!
I want to hear your car, but the plane ticket would be the same price as a DMX!
mmmmmmm Morel!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

How's the stage? I have an 07 Rabbit 2-door and I was going to do 4s and tweeters on the dash with a JL 8IB4 in the midbass location and an Arc 12 or 15 (if it'll fit) in the pass. side of the hatch.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

SPEEDBUILT said:


> A DMX will be fine to run an Ultimo 12"!
> Wish I could afford one, or two..... rather four or five!
> I want to hear your car, but the plane ticket would be the same price as a DMX!
> mmmmmmm Morel!


Thank for bring up my confidence level buddy, guess I will confirm my order of the Ultimo sub then. The thing kept me from it was the fact that it needs 1000w power handling, and 3000w max. I am still not quite understand the meaning of that specification though.

Does it means that it needs 1000w power amps to power it?

Ha ha you're right, the plane ticket will get you the speakers mate  

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> How's the stage? I have an 07 Rabbit 2-door and I was going to do 4s and tweeters on the dash with a JL 8IB4 in the midbass location and an Arc 12 or 15 (if it'll fit) in the pass. side of the hatch.


The stage has a good depth and layers, although I am still thinking of pointing the tweeter more to 'on axis' to further widen the stage. But in doing so a modification on the passive will be needed. So I'll wait until the speaker fully broken in then do some more adjustment.

I would put the 4s and the tweet on the A pillar if its possible. The thing that kept me away from doing that on my GTi is the fact that the lit opening of the airbag on my A pillar.

I would really like to see your installation mate, please post it up for us to see.

Cheers,


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Jan 21, 2008)

It (the Morel Ultimo) can handle 1000rms and 3000 watts max/peak, Genesis Dual Mono Extreme would be perfect.
Another amp option would be the Audison LRX 2.9 rated at 1x900rms @4ohms.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> The stage has a good depth and layers, although I am still thinking of pointing the tweeter more to 'on axis' to further widen the stage. But in doing so a modification on the passive will be needed. So I'll wait until the speaker fully broken in then do some more adjustment.
> 
> I would put the 4s and the tweet on the A pillar if its possible. The thing that kept me away from doing that on my GTi is the fact that the lit opening of the airbag on my A pillar.
> 
> ...


What opening for the airbag? The only opening on the pillar is an A/C vent. Also the airbag opens down from the headliner to keep you from hitting the door window in an accident, not across the dash so there's no danger of it sending the pod flying into you. I've seen pics of an A4 with a-pillar pods and the same side curtain airbags that was in an accident and the a-pillar cover didn't even come off of the frame of the car. 

I'll definitely get pics up once I get started.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

SPEEDBUILT said:


> It (the Morel Ultimo) can handle 1000rms and 3000 watts max/peak, Genesis Dual Mono Extreme would be perfect.
> Another amp option would be the Audison LRX 2.9 rated at 1x900rms @4ohms.


Hi Zak  

good to see you here mate. You're right, the DMX puts out rated power of 1000w at 4 ohm bridged. Then the Ultimo is on the way  

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> What opening for the airbag? The only opening on the pillar is an A/C vent. Also the airbag opens down from the headliner to keep you from hitting the door window in an accident, not across the dash so there's no danger of it sending the pod flying into you. I've seen pics of an A4 with a-pillar pods and the same side curtain airbags that was in an accident and the a-pillar cover didn't even come off of the frame of the car.
> 
> I'll definitely get pics up once I get started.


Oh?  Because i see that in my A pillar there is an airbag notice clamp. And I spoke to the dealer they said that there is a slit 3/4 up the A Pillar for the airbag to come out to prevent the front windshield crashes.

Yes the A pillar won't come off, the airbag will go through a slit. Well that's what they told me... I would really love to bring up the tweet and mid up in the A pillar.

Cheers,


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice gear there but...keeping midrange and especially mid-bass stock locations would be propostruous. I've tried 3 or 4 top of the line 6" drivers in the stock location and none yielded acceptable results. U should consider moving the driver towards the front of the door and the midrange on the dashboard or somehow near the tweeter on the pillar. Believe me...your gear is way better that the locations U've chosen !


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> Oh?  Because i see that in my A pillar there is an airbag notice clamp. And I spoke to the dealer they said that there is a slit 3/4 up the A Pillar for the airbag to come out to prevent the front windshield crashes.
> 
> Yes the A pillar won't come off, the airbag will go through a slit. Well that's what they told me... I would really love to bring up the tweet and mid up in the A pillar.
> 
> Cheers,


Yeah, your dealer was wrong. The airbag button is there because there IS an airbag under part of the pillar cover so technically there are side curtain airbags up there. The one in your steering wheel keeps you from hitting the windshield.


----------



## supra400hptt (Aug 11, 2005)

True. The dealer doesn't know what he is talking about. The airbag logo thing covers up a screw that holds the A pillar. The airbag comes out through the seam where the A pillar meets the body.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

The strap for the curtain side head airbag is whats behind the pillar


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

fuscobal said:


> Nice gear there but...keeping midrange and especially mid-bass stock locations would be propostruous. I've tried 3 or 4 top of the line 6" drivers in the stock location and none yielded acceptable results. U should consider moving the driver towards the front of the door and the midrange on the dashboard or somehow near the tweeter on the pillar. Believe me...your gear is way better that the locations U've chosen !


Thank you for the input mate, that's what I thought too since it is missing a lot in the low end. The first thing I'll do probably try to bring the midbass under the midrange with slightly slanted firing upwards.

To bring the midrange up I might have to change to the picollo tweet which is much smaller... but I have not yet listen to it. Anybody have experience with the Morel Picollo?

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

@ Quality_sound & supra400hppt: Thank you so much for explaining mate, so the A Pillar opens up if (God forbid) crash happens? Right now I am thinking of how to bring up the midrange to the A pillar together with the Tweet.

Cheers


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

If you're running 3-way, there's no need to aim the mid-bass to your ear as the dispersion of the driver will probably begin at a point higher than the one u cross the midrange with the midbass ! Still, that lack of low-end has to have something to do with the drivers being colinear to your ears also!


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

GeoffB said:


> The strap for the curtain side head airback is whats behind the pillar


 Thank you so much for the picture mate. Could you tell me on how did you open the A pillar? I see there is an airbag logo on top of the A pillar, do you suppose to take it off? and can it be put back again as original?

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

fuscobal said:


> If you're running 3-way, there's no need to aim the mid-bass to your ear as the dispersion of the driver will probably begin at a point higher than the one u cross the midrange with the midbass ! Still, that lack of low-end has to have something to do with the drivers being colinear to your ears also!


Ah that's good to hear mate, since I am running a 3 way and that way I can have more room  

Pardon my english, would you kindly explain what you mean by colinear?

Cheers


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

If u look up-down or down-up the two mid-bass drivers wold be on the same straight line with your two ears. If u have some speakers at your home they are normally forming a triangle with the listener. try move your speakers at your home so that they will be exactly at your left and respectively right, thus having 3 points on the same line ( the 2 speakers and you) and see what happens with low frequencies) !


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

fuscobal said:


> If u look up-down or down-up the two mid-bass drivers wold be on the same straight line with your two ears. If u have some speakers at your home they are normally forming a triangle with the listener. try move your speakers at your home so that they will be exactly at your left and respectively right, thus having 3 points on the same line ( the 2 speakers and you) and see what happens with low frequencies) !


So I don't have to point the midbass to my ears but they have to be in the straight line with my ears? is that what you mean? I hope I am getting it right this time. :blush: 

Cheers


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope, it's quite the opposite  They don't have to be in a straight line with you, they need to form a triangle with you so u have to move them towards the front of the door. If it helps check my install out > http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4025


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

rush1 said:


> Thank you so much for the picture mate. Could you tell me on how did you open the A pillar? I see there is an airbag logo on top of the A pillar, do you suppose to take it off? and can it be put back again as original?
> 
> Cheers,


The airbag label comes off and behind it is a screw that holds the a-pillar on. 
As you can see in the photo its held on at the bottom by the slot and also on by the clips it pushes into up the pillar.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

fuscobal said:


> Nope, it's quite the opposite  They don't have to be in a straight line with you, they need to form a triangle with you so u have to move them towards the front of the door. If it helps check my install out > http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4025


Whew  that's an excellent install mate, congratulations. I learned a lot after seeing your installation. 

First questions is why do you cover the back of midrange, is that a sound deadener?
Did you completely make a new A pillar or did you cut the bottom of the original?
How hard is it to take off the outer door plate?

Thank you so much mate.

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> @ Quality_sound & supra400hppt: Thank you so much for explaining mate, so the A Pillar opens up if (God forbid) crash happens? Right now I am thinking of how to bring up the midrange to the A pillar together with the Tweet.
> 
> Cheers



It doesn't open up like you're thinking (like an oyster or a clam), but instead the airbag comes out of the seam, like on the seats. 

hehe, I said clam.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> It doesn't open up like you're thinking (like an oyster or a clam), but instead the airbag comes out of the seam, like on the seats.
> 
> hehe, I said clam.


Ah so... I am thinking now whether it is possible to make a custom A pillar, and somehow still manage to create the opening seam for the airbag...  

Cheers,


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

HU and changer combo is sAweeeet!


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, that would be Dynamat on the back of the midrange in order to reduce the Fs a little and cross it as low as I culd. Anyway, that's the old midrange. now it's been replaced by the revelator as u can see in the next pages. I modified the existing A pillar. The outer door panel isn't that hard to remove and allows for perfect insonorisation as u can see ! Cheers !


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

fuscobal said:


> Yes, that would be Dynamat on the back of the midrange in order to reduce the Fs a little and cross it as low as I culd. Anyway, that's the old midrange. now it's been replaced by the revelator as u can see in the next pages. I modified the existing A pillar. The outer door panel isn't that hard to remove and allows for perfect insonorisation as u can see ! Cheers !


Your installation is an inspiration mate... But I still somewhat reserved on modifying the door trim like you did... Guess I don't have the guts yet. Right now I am thinking of making a new door-panel out of fiberglass, putting the midbass more towards the front like you did, then cover it with leather. What you think?

Then your A pillar, did you make a complete new one or just modified the bottom part? I really like how you put your midrange and tweet, I'll try to do the same with Morel Picollo Tweet.

Revelator? whew... btw do you use any processor or EQ on your system? I wish I could go and listen to your system mate...

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> Ah so... I am thinking now whether it is possible to make a custom A pillar, and somehow still manage to create the opening seam for the airbag...
> 
> Cheers,


You don't have to create the seam, it's already there. The a-pillar cover is already rigid, correct? It's the weatherstrip that moves to let the bag out.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fuscobal said:


> Yes, that would be Dynamat on the back of the midrange in order to reduce the Fs a little and cross it as low as I culd. Anyway, that's the old midrange. now it's been replaced by the revelator as u can see in the next pages. I modified the existing A pillar. The outer door panel isn't that hard to remove and allows for perfect insonorisation as u can see ! Cheers !


How do the Rev sound up there? I was thinking something more on axis for my setup.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

While moving the driver towards the front of the door keep in mind that depending on the deepness of your driver you'll have to open up your enclosure to the door so a hole will need to be cut on the inner metal panel. Unfortunately I've found that "randomly" shaped one from my door to be the only one possible with that area without moving the "window crane"(don't know the word in english but it's the assembly that lifts up the window) or touching the rigidity bars inside the door. 

Revelators are top quality drivers. They are a little dark sounding and go very low for the size. Dispersion is pretty narrow compared to a dome and that's why they are suited for either on-axis or dash mounting. All dome drivers I've listened to mounted on the dash had some nasty peaks in higher midrange beacause of the windshield reflexions ! Still, mounting a cone midrange on the dash yielded better stage depth for me ! I will be preparing a car with a huge dashboard using Focal utopia no. 7. with the midrange and tweeter close to each other on-axis and the mid-bass on the dashboard. If enough room i will also install the sub on the dashboard  Will let u know and create a topic here once the car will be finished !


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Jan 21, 2008)

Checkout .:R32 door cards before you build some.
They have the midbass mounted close to the dash and look sweet.
I have them and I want to match the driver's side to the passenger side so I can mount my mids very close to the sail panels directly above the midbass.
Hopefully that and the Alpine w505/701 combo does the job!


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

SPEEDBUILT said:


> Checkout .:R32 door cards before you build some.
> They have the midbass mounted close to the dash and look sweet.
> I have them and I want to match the driver's side to the passenger side so I can mount my mids very close to the sail panels directly above the midbass.
> Hopefully that and the Alpine w505/701 combo does the job!


I saw the R 32 doorcards, it looks good mate, but will it be applicable to be used with GTi MKV door? If so I am on the lookout to get it online. Since they don't sell the R32 here...

I think the w505/701 will do good... I am going to try to combo the CD700II with the PXA and RUX 701, hopefully by next week. If it matches well I'll be installing the system on axis.

Another thing for me is arranging the amps on the trunk, Since 3 Genesis DMX will take a good size of trunk space, and the Morel Ultimo Sub needs quite a good size of enclosure

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'll see if I can find a pic of the internals on Vortex, but with the way VW likes to use as many common parts as possible I wouldn't be surprised if they fit.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SPEEDBUILT said:


> Checkout .:R32 door cards before you build some.
> They have the midbass mounted close to the dash and look sweet.
> I have them and I want to match the driver's side to the passenger side so I can mount my mids very close to the sail panels directly above the midbass.
> Hopefully that and the Alpine w505/701 combo does the job!



What r32 are you looking at? The MkV .:R32 does NOT have forward mounted midbasses.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Whew... that's a nice seats mate... you're right the R32 MkV has the exact same doors as the GTi MkV has. Maybe the one I saw is an older version... but I am not quite sure.

Well I guess my best opt so far is to build a door panel from fiberglass and covered it with leather. 

Cheers,


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

From the sound of it you have seen the mk4 golf R32 doors but there the same as every other mk4. 

Heres a few other examples of door builds in mk5's that may give you some more ideas.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you GeoffB, your pictures certainly expanded my ideas on how to do installation on the GTi MkV.
Do you happen to know whether part of the door panel can be taken out? Thus I only need to custom made part of the door trim instead of modifying the original or making a whloe new door trim?
Certainly appreciate the pics mate.

Cheers,


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Jan 21, 2008)

OK
You all busted me!
I drive a MKIV .:R32.
MKIVs are fastr than MKVs, lighter weight!
I am lucky enough to have my midbass mounted forward..... guess I should have done more research! lol!
Those are some sweet shots of custom door cards.
rush1 those are Recaro seats that you are lusting over, I think they first debuted in the RS4 and later in the GT3, now they are available aftermarket.
I am going to remove my rear speakers and mount my amps in their place.
Where are yours going?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

The last picture of the VW with the Focal Be and the ODR is NICE.
The equipment costs more than the car.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> Thank you GeoffB, your pictures certainly expanded my ideas on how to do installation on the GTi MkV.
> Do you happen to know whether part of the door panel can be taken out? Thus I only need to custom made part of the door trim instead of modifying the original or making a whloe new door trim?
> Certainly appreciate the pics mate.
> 
> Cheers,



Every MkIV and MkV door panel I've seen (B5, B5.5 and PQ46 (B6) as well) door panel I've seen separates at the seam near the top. IIRC it's just plastic welded together. You can definitely just redo the lower half.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

doitor said:


> The last picture of the VW with the Focal Be and the ODR is NICE.


Thats just the Europe current P9 version the P90RS i use to own one its not the ODR unit in that photo.
http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/25/121/61/DEX-P90RS/index.html


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice car the golf made by focal but unfortunately dissapointing in sound !


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

The door panel is made up of sections but its not the easiest thing to take apart as you have to cut alot of the taps. Even then its not your typical sectioned panel.











oh and one i had to hand that i missed off the previous post.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

@GeoffB; Yup It is difficult to separate the door panel. I have found someone that can help me create a new door panel. Will be looking at it next week guys. And keep posted on it.

Thank you all for sharing me many ideas on the alternatives of the Midbass locations.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi All,

A turn around had occurred in the development in my system. I happen to come across Hybrid Audio 3" Midrange, and had a chance of running it with the Supremo Tweeter and my passive xover.

Gosh!  I was surprised how the sounds of both drivers matches and complementing each other! So I decided to change my Morel CDM 54 midrange and replaces it with Hybrid Audio Legatia L3   

Expanding this idea further, I am thinking of changing my 6" Morel Midbass to the Legatia L8, which is an 8" midbass. I am hoping by doing so I can omit the use of subwoofer in my Golf GTi, thus saving some space in the trunk. What you think mate? Suggestion please...  

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A turn around had occurred in the development in my system. I happen to come across Hybrid Audio 3" Midrange, and had a chance of running it with the Supremo Tweeter and my passive xover.
> 
> ...


Not gonna happen. The L8, while impressive, is no sub.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh? I thought the 2 8" will somehow can cover the 10" sub I was planning to get.

Thanks mate, will get the Sub first then.

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> Oh? I thought the 2 8" will somehow can cover the 10" sub I was planning to get.
> 
> Thanks mate, will get the Sub first then.
> 
> Cheers,


It it was designed as a sub I'd almost agree. I say almost because I haven't heard a system yet where a pair of 8s outperformed a similar 10".


----------



## Cajun (Feb 13, 2008)

I know this may be a little off topic, however I am new to the forum. If you guys have morel experience, I was wondering about the pheonix gold titanium elite 6 mids made by morel. How do they compare to new morels? Looking for a midbass to add to a focal 136w utopia set.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

heres an idea i was tossing around in my head to keep trunk space in the golf...

take out the backseat, but only the back portion, and build your box in the same shape. remount it, and youve got a backseat/box all-in-one. have the sub face forward or back, slap some foam over the wood and upholster it and its now a stealth install. 

now i dont own a golf, but i tend to go through ideas before i buy a car. id like to know from some of yous guys if this would be feasable.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Cajun said:


> I know this may be a little off topic, however I am new to the forum. If you guys have morel experience, I was wondering about the pheonix gold titanium elite 6 mids made by morel. How do they compare to new morels? Looking for a midbass to add to a focal 136w utopia set.


Sorry mate, I haven't listen to the pheonix gold titanium elite 6 mids, couldn't really help you on that. But the new Supremo sounds good though.

However I am toying the idea of replacing my supremo 6 with HAT Legatia L8. After I have exchanged my Morel CDM54 Midrange with the HAT L3.

The L3 sounded more open and live, and also mates perfectly with the Morel Supremo tweet.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> heres an idea i was tossing around in my head to keep trunk space in the golf...
> 
> take out the backseat, but only the back portion, and build your box in the same shape. remount it, and youve got a backseat/box all-in-one. have the sub face forward or back, slap some foam over the wood and upholster it and its now a stealth install.
> 
> now i dont own a golf, but i tend to go through ideas before i buy a car. id like to know from some of yous guys if this would be feasable.


It's an interesting thought mate, I will talk with my installer and discuss your idea.

My concerns is whether somehow the vibrations can be eliminated on the back seat and if it is big enough of the left over space for the trunk, since they are not so deep.

I will keep it posted mate.

Cheers,


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Indeed, there are some great 8" midbass drivers but they cannot replace a sub (even a good 10" one) !


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi rush1,
It's great to hear that you liked the Legatias.
In well deadened doors the L8's can and will give you enough bass for a subless system.
They wont replace a subs output, or wont give "car shaking" rap bass, but they do an awesome job with down to 40 Hz at "normal" volume.
I played a couple of night ago with mine. Turned the sub off, and played different styles of music. I was surprised at how in most songs I wouldn't notice that the sub was turned off. Again, I wasn't playing "2live crew" or anything like that, it was mostly SQ music.
I say try it. If you need more, add the sub.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

doitor said:


> Hi rush1,
> It's great to hear that you liked the Legatias.
> In well deadened doors the L8's can and will give you enough bass for a subless system.
> They wont replace a subs output, or wont give "car shaking" rap bass, but they do an awesome job with down to 40 Hz at "normal" volume.
> ...


Hi Doitor,

Love the HAT L3 mate it is really wonderful mid and even liked the small dia. It is so easy to install  

I am currently toying the idea for the installation of the HAT L8, definetly I have to alter the doorcard, being not too crafty I am also in search for a good installer in my area.

Thank you for sharing your experience with the L8, it certainly make me more confidence mate. Btw, what power do u use to power the L8?

Cheers,


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Totally agree with you comments on the L3's. Because of the size you can mount them almost anywhere.
On the L8's I had 125 watts and I'm currently changing amps, so they will get 300 watts each.
It's great to see HAT products making it's way arround the world. There's another guy posting an Audi A4 from Finland, I'm from Mexico, you are from Indonesia. COOL. 
If I can help you in any way, let me know.

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

There is a guy in Cali that has a set of L8's too and he said he really likes them  
__________________


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

You will have fun trying to fit the L8s in the golf door imo.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

GeoffB said:


> You will have fun trying to fit the L8s in the golf door imo.


If he sticks with the stock location there's gobs of room. If he wants them up front he's going to run into problems.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BigRed said:


> There is a guy in Cali that has a set of L8's too and he said he really likes them
> __________________


I've heard of him.
He drives a Red Ford Ranger with a 2" lift.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

doitor said:


> Totally agree with you comments on the L3's. Because of the size you can mount them almost anywhere.
> On the L8's I had 125 watts and I'm currently changing amps, so they will get 300 watts each.
> It's great to see HAT products making it's way arround the world. There's another guy posting an Audi A4 from Finland, I'm from Mexico, you are from Indonesia. COOL.
> If I can help you in any way, let me know.
> ...


I see, I plan to use Genesis DMX for the L8, I think it should be sufficient, wouldn't it? Do they need a lot of room at the back? I heard some of the Legatia need to be 'vented'?

HAT is buzzing around in town, I heard at least 3 cars are going to compete this year. Should be interesting to see mate  

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> If he sticks with the stock location there's gobs of room. If he wants them up front he's going to run into problems.


I am thinking of bringing the L8 to the front, somewhat similar to Fuscobal installation :blush: , I think that is an excellent install.

I need a lot of help though, so it I am still with discussion with some fellas here. I can't fit it in the stock location mate, because it is for 6". and I am not into drilling the door metal panel.

I have talked to some people that the lack of room available may be solved by venting the enclosure. Comments please guys   


Cheers,


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

The Genesis should be more than enough, and that would be a great combo.
And yes, all of the Legatia drivers are designed to be installed infinite baffle to really get the max out of them.
Great to hear HAT is starting to grow in Indonesia.

Jorge.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

doitor said:


> The Genesis should be more than enough, and that would be a great combo.
> And yes, all of the Legatia drivers are designed to be installed infinite baffle to really get the max out of them.
> Great to hear HAT is starting to grow in Indonesia.
> 
> Jorge.


Thanks Jorge, now I hope can get the guys to help me out here. Next week I'll start first to make the amp rack at the back and re wire all with Cardas.

Cheers,


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

rush1 said:


> I am thinking of bringing the L8 to the front, somewhat similar to Fuscobal installation :blush: , I think that is an excellent install.
> 
> I need a lot of help though, so it I am still with discussion with some fellas here. I can't fit it in the stock location mate, because it is for 6". and I am not into drilling the door metal panel.
> 
> I have talked to some people that the lack of room available may be solved by venting the enclosure. Comments please guys


Well, if you want it in the front, you'll have to cut the metal pannel !


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Great car. I love the tweeter install-just great. Great picks on equipment imo.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

just have a glass shop cut 8" holes in the far corners of your window and there you have it. great imaging IB style


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

fuscobal said:


> Well, if you want it in the front, you'll have to cut the metal pannel !


Gosh  really mate? even if I put the L8 the way you put your midbass? I thought I might have enough room for the length of the woofer, and vented it at the bottom section of the panel.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

BLD MOVS said:


> Great car. I love the tweeter install-just great. Great picks on equipment imo.


Thanks mate, love yours too, is that a white mustang? wish they have it here...

I am about to move the tweet angling a bit this week and try somehow to move the mid on the dash as well.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

BigRed said:


> just have a glass shop cut 8" holes in the far corners of your window and there you have it. great imaging IB style


The glass window is after the first metal panel right? Could you explain to me the reason to cut it mate? I am a newbie here...  

Cheers,


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

rush1 said:


> The glass window is after the first metal panel right? Could you explain to me the reason to cut it mate? I am a newbie here...
> 
> Cheers,


Word of the wise: NEVER and I do mean NEVER, listen to BigRed's advise. And I'm starting to think this can generalize to ANY Ford F250 owner (or Ford Ranger, like BigRed's). They have some type of disease and they just like to make holes. The bigger the better.
Just kidding.

On a more serious note, dont listen to BigRed.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

doitor said:


> Word of the wise: NEVER and I do mean NEVER, listen to BigRed's advise. And I'm starting to think this can generalize to ANY Ford F250 owner (or Ford Ranger, like BigRed's). They have some type of disease and they just like to make holes. The bigger the better.
> Just kidding.
> 
> On a more serious note, dont listen to BigRed.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi All  ,

Due to the fact that I haven't got the right man to do my door panel, as I am not too handy with the tools, and that Morel Ultimo 10" is not available in my area yet I decided to use the JL W6 10" as for now.









However, I will be moving the mid and tweet to the dash, as for the A pillar works shall be made together with the door panel. I hope I made a right choice mates, please comments  

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Are the mid and tweeter are going in to a-pillar pods or on pods directly on the dash?


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Are the mid and tweeter are going in to a-pillar pods or on pods directly on the dash?


For the timebeing it will be on pods directly on the dash mate.

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> For the timebeing it will be on pods directly on the dash mate.
> 
> Cheers,


But then it'll be pods molded into the pillar? That's the route I'm going to go in my Rabbit.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> But then it'll be pods molded into the pillar? That's the route I'm going to go in my Rabbit.


Yes, that's what I have in mind mate, will make a cast that will "connect to the pillar bottom.

How's yours coming along mate?

Cheers,


----------



## fatblunt (Feb 21, 2008)

niceeeeee install!
VWs4life!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> Yes, that's what I have in mind mate, will make a cast that will "connect to the pillar bottom.
> 
> How's yours coming along mate?
> 
> Cheers,



I haven't even started yet. I'm waiting on Arc to downsize their new 4 channel mini and mono block so all thier amps are the same size.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi all  

Here's the latest and almost final installation on my GTi mates, comments and inputs please  

The Sub is finally installed: 
View attachment 4360


JL 10W6v2:
View attachment 4369


Closer look of the Dist. Block:
View attachment 4361


The Amp rack:
View attachment 4362


Closer look of the amp rack:
View attachment 4363


Somehow manage to retain access of the spare tire:
View attachment 4364


And closed it back again... :
View attachment 4365


What are behind the back seat:
View attachment 4366


Tube buffers and Alpine PDX 4.150 for the sub:
View attachment 4367


Genesis DM and the PXA:
View attachment 4368


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi all  
Sorry for the double posting all, somehow made a mistake,

Here's the latest and almost final installation on my GTi mates, comments and inputs please  

The Sub is finally installed: 








JL 10W6v2:








Closer look of the Dist. Block:








The Amp rack:








Closer look of the amp rack:








Somehow manage to retain access of the spare tire:








And closed it back again... :








What are behind the back seat:








Tube buffers and Alpine PDX 4.150 for the sub:








Genesis DM and the PXA:


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Continues:

Nak DAC 101 and the custom passive under the front seat:








The Supremo picollo and the CDM54 on the dash:








The left pod:








Right pod:

















There they are mates, all the current picture I have, hope I get the posting right this time :blush: :blush: 
Last but not least many thanks to Denny at AudioShop that patiently worked hand in hand to do the installation.
Comments and inputs please    


Cheers,


----------



## THASQGOTME (Jul 6, 2006)

That is a beauty. Great work especially on the pods.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Diggin the hell out of the pods, they don't seem to be blocking much of your vision either. I was going to ask why your tool set was inside the spare tire but then I remembered you guys don't have the same rear pan as us because w have all this smog equipment under there so the spare tire well isn't flat like yours. Our tool it is off on the right.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

THASQGOTME said:


> That is a beauty. Great work especially on the pods.


Thank you, love to get a listen on the Eclipse on yours mate  

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Diggin the hell out of the pods, they don't seem to be blocking much of your vision either. I was going to ask why your tool set was inside the spare tire but then I remembered you guys don't have the same rear pan as us because w have all this smog equipment under there so the spare tire well isn't flat like yours. Our tool it is off on the right.


Hi mate, . You're right I was worried in the beginning that it might create a blindspot too, thank God it doesn't. Rear pan? nope don't have those. So you got a kind of tool box on the right? Whew... but at least you got a cleaner air mate   

Cheers,


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Jan 21, 2008)

Sweet!
Glad you finally got it done!
Question is......
How does it SOUND.
Do a write-up in the review section, it is hard to find info. on those Morels!
Every time I think that I am going with Dynaudio or Seas I see your ride with the Morels 
Enjoy!


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

SPEEDBUILT said:


> Sweet!
> Glad you finally got it done!
> Question is......
> How does it SOUND.
> ...


Thanks Zak  

Sounded so wonderful IMHO, all the musical instruments is upfront. A review? Whew  I will try to do so mate need a little bit of time though, but I will post it up... just concern about my english.

I will go with the Morels any time against the SEAS, but if the new Esotar2 from Dyn comes out that will shake me up a bit of changing it to Dyn.

Cheers,


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

well done!!! Fantastic work and the final product looks great.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> Hi mate, . You're right I was worried in the beginning that it might create a blindspot too, thank God it doesn't. Rear pan? nope don't have those. So you got a kind of tool box on the right? Whew... but at least you got a cleaner air mate
> 
> Cheers,



Yeah, on either side of the spare tire there are these trays made out of the same stuff as your tool kit holder. I'll have to snap a few pics for you.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

@syd-monster Thank you syd-monster  U am happy to say it sounds better than it looks  

@quality_sound Post it up mate, I am interested to see how they do it over there.

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice job on the tweeter pod man...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I just reread the thread and I'm curious, what happened to the L3s you had?


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I just reread the thread and I'm curious, what happened to the L3s you had?


Hi mate,

I have been quite busy installing my Lexus RX. 

This project will be continued on the month of June I hope. Which will be moving the midbass closer to front section of the door panel and either changing the HU to Pioneer ODR or keeping the Naks.

The L3 is currently on my shelf at home  . When I moved the Tweet and Midrange on the dash, somehow the L3 doesn't really matches well with the Picollo , since I am running mostly active now.

However, currently a passive crossover is in the design stage that I hope can accomodate the blending of L3 with the Morel Supremo Picollo. Several capacitors and inductors from Hovland, Duelund, and Aura T are being tested for the purpose.   

By the way I had a chance of listening to the Legatia L1Pro tweet mate, it was an excellent tweet and for price performance ratio is unbeatable... whew... it shook me up a bit of changing' my tweet.









I would have done it if not the fact that I just bought the Morel recently and installed them.

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I just won the L1 Pro and L4 sets in Marv's raffle so now I have to figure out how to get almost a 5" driver on my dash or the L4 might have to get squeezed into the kick panels, which I REALLY don't want to do.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I just won the L1 Pro and L4 sets in Marv's raffle so now I have to figure out how to get almost a 5" driver on my dash or the L4 might have to get squeezed into the kick panels, which I REALLY don't want to do.


Wow congrats mate, if somehow you can trade the L4 with the L3 that would be great. The L3 is a good size for the dash IMHO.

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, I'll take alook at it when they get here. I'll post some pics of the raw drivers on the dash.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The L3 on the dash has given a few of us excellent results


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I hate losing a long reply. I'm going to start new thread instead of jacking his anymore.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

KennyT said:


> Nice job on the tweeter pod man...


Thanks KennyT   

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

BigRed said:


> The L3 on the dash has given a few of us excellent results


I second to that, one of the best midrange I have listen to, and for the price it is unbeatable.

I certainly hope can find the right combination on my custom passive to match it well with the Picollo   

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I hate losing a long reply. I'm going to start new thread instead of jacking his anymore.


It's allright mate don't mind at all   It's a topic of my interest too.

Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok then,

I forget the specifics but basically I prefer the sound of a 5" set to a 4" set. The 4" sets tend to be too bright plus I want the mid to play as low as possible since I don't really have the time until my kids go to Spain for the summer to mod the doors to get my 8IB4s in the front of the door and I don't want the stage dragged by by using a high crossover point from the midbasses to the mids. Man that's a run on sentence.  My other option is doing kick panels. I don't doubt I can get them to fit in there but I'm thinking they won't be performing too well with how small the car is and the size of the center console. 

Did you try kicks in your car at all?


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Ok then,
> 
> I forget the specifics but basically I prefer the sound of a 5" set to a 4" set. The 4" sets tend to be too bright plus I want the mid to play as low as possible since I don't really have the time until my kids go to Spain for the summer to mod the doors to get my 8IB4s in the front of the door and I don't want the stage dragged by by using a high crossover point from the midbasses to the mids. Man that's a run on sentence.  My other option is doing kick panels. I don't doubt I can get them to fit in there but I'm thinking they won't be performing too well with how small the car is and the size of the center console.
> 
> Did you try kicks in your car at all?


Whew... don't quite get it mate he he pardon my english. 

So where u plan to put your tweets? you currently have the L1pro and L4 right? I think you should run a 3way set up with L6. 

I have listened to that set up and the sound is amazing. The car is a Honda Fit, and he put the tweet and the mid on the A pillar (albeit a slight blind spot)   . The midbass is on the door.

I could not go for kicks mate, since we drive on the right hand side, it really gets in the way to the gas pedal.

Hope it helps mate.


Cheers,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rush1 said:


> Whew... don't quite get it mate he he pardon my english.
> 
> So where u plan to put your tweets? you currently have the L1pro and L4 right? I think you should run a 3way set up with L6.
> 
> ...


The tweets are definitely going in the pillars but it's the L4 I need to spend some time playing with. I really want to do a dash or pillar install with them id I can but if tat won't work they'll pretty much have to go in the kick panels. 

I won't be using an L6 as I have a pair of JL 8IB4s ready to go. If I could trade them for some L8s I would do that but I'm going to run a set of 8s in the door.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> The tweets are definitely going in the pillars but it's the L4 I need to spend some time playing with. I really want to do a dash or pillar install with them id I can but if tat won't work they'll pretty much have to go in the kick panels.
> 
> I won't be using an L6 as I have a pair of JL 8IB4s ready to go. If I could trade them for some L8s I would do that but I'm going to run a set of 8s in the door.


I hope you can manage to put it on the dash mate, because from several placement that I tried the dash / A pillar location really brings up the stage.

Whew L8 on the door? that's an excellent setup mate... My friend which is the importer of HAT took me to listen the L1 pro-L4-L8 and the sound is so detail and full without any lack of the low freq punch and definitions...

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: 07 GTi mkV ODR + Morel Supremo Install*

Hi all,

After a long contemplation and waiting, I finally made up my mind so here's the latest updates on my GTi mate 

The package just arrived:








What's inside the box:
























































The passive xover:








Group's Photo 








Hope I can finish the installation on the weekend 


Cheers,


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice man!!!


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

hugo23 said:


> nice man!!!


Thanks hugo, couldn't wait to turn it on mate 

Cheers,


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 07 GTi mkV ODR + Morel Supremo Install*



rush1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long contemplation and waiting, I finally made up my mind so here's the latest updates on my GTi mate
> 
> ...


thats like $5000 right there... do you have more cars??


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: 07 GTi mkV ODR + Morel Supremo Install*



Steak said:


> thats like $5000 right there... do you have more cars??


The price is lower here in the equator mate , apparently I do have other cars mate :blush::blush:

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Pioneer ODR Instalation*

Some pics of the Pioneer ODR installation over the weekend mate:

Taking it all apart, to make way for speaker cables for the pods:








Taking out the RCA interconnect, and laying down the optic and control cable from RSD7RII:








Got the Pioneer RSP90 processor in its place, still figuring out the best cabling path:








To be continued 

Cheers,


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

How do you think that processor compares to the Alpine H701? Have you used both before? Does the RSP90 have the same or more features? Is it still able to do 3 ways up front and still have enough outputs for rears, center, and subs? Sorry for all the questions 

Install looks great by the way!


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Dougie085 said:


> How do you think that processor compares to the Alpine H701? Have you used both before? Does the RSP90 have the same or more features? Is it still able to do 3 ways up front and still have enough outputs for rears, center, and subs? Sorry for all the questions
> 
> Install looks great by the way!


Yes I did use the PXA701+RUX701, Pioneer ODR RSP90 processor is much better sounding and has much better tuning capabilities. It delivers better and precise staging, more fuller sound and much more detail, has both parametric and graphic Eq. The display on the RSD7RII is also much more easier to read.

Pioneer ODR is geared more towards 2 channel, it doesn't have any rear/ center speaker output nor DTS encoding. It only has Hi/Mid/Low/Sub output. For its 2 channel capabilities it is on par with Alpine F1 Status, IMHO. 

No problem mate, glad if my answer helped you out.

Cheers,


----------

